# XDm speed loader



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im confused by the speed loader that came with my pistol. I figured out how to use it but it seems to be able to be installed on the accessory rail. Why?


----------



## RHINO87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ummm. Is not really meant to be attached to the accessory rail. It will slide onto the outside of the case the gun came in. Which if ur using for your range case is nice too keep it handy when ur shootin. The simple fact is it looks cooler havin the apparent rail mounts on just about anything. Don't read too much into it..

R.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you referring to the magazine loader? A 'speed loader' is used to load revolvers, and there is not one for a XDm. 

The magazine loader is just a cheap add-on accessory that you will likely discard once you get more efficient at loading magazines. They do keep your thumbs from getting tired, though, until you stumble onto the best magazine loading technique, which is gripping the magazine in your strong side fist and using your thumb to press the the cartridge down, while feeding it into the magazine with your off side hand. If you practice as much as you need to, your thumb will quickly get strong enough to be able to do this effortlessly.


----------



## hbr (May 11, 2012)

It will also lock onto the magazine holder......I think where it was intended to slide on.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

See this post on how to use the speed loaded.

http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield/27464-xd-gear-speed-loader-do-not-throw-away-worth-your-time.html?highlight=#post265889

Don <><


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Omg!


----------



## topquarkpc (Dec 12, 2012)

is this same as uplula?


----------

